# GIANT morels (pic)



## HuntBuckWild (Jan 19, 2012)

Dad told me that he heard rumors of people finding giant morels locally (calhoun county) and said to be on the lookout while turkey hunting. Well yesterday he sent this pic of some my parents found near their home. 
Have you ever seen anything like this?


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

Many of us find them year in and year out like that...


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

fishonjr said:


> Many of us find them year in and year out like that...


 Yea, and better looking, we call them "stuffers". My personal biggest was 14" and I was not dreaming.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

You're up early John!:yikes: By the looks of those morels, the season is done by Dad...

Heading out to kill a turkey this morning and shrooms thereafter. Life is good.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Some would argue those are red morels. Their own sub species.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Found 1 last year an inch or so taller than a standard roll of paper towel. But nothing this year yet.


----------



## barry county jim (Jan 16, 2004)

My daughter found this sunday. 12" tall And 12" around.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Holy friggen cow! I never knew they could get that big!!!!


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

barry county jim said:


> My daughter found this sunday. 12" tall And 12" around.



:: OMG its almost bigger than her head. You Know its been a good day shroom'n when you need a UTV with a pickup bed to carry back your morals because there so frig'n huge. Barry Co.?


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

That just great! What a monster. I'd love to find one like that. A meal all by it's self!



barry county jim said:


> My daughter found this sunday. 12" tall And 12" around.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

*http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=5390&pictureid=34358*

Awsome Jim!
Her smile says it all!


----------

